# Geryi Piranhaa



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering why and if they are rare? I just saw that aquascape online just has one in but its like $400????


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> Just wondering why and if they are rare? I just saw that aquascape online just has one in but its like $400????


Yes they are very rare, dont know why; maybe just rare in the wild or located in remote hard to reach places...

And yes they always cost an arm and leg


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

gery is the really expensive very beautiful as the greenhouse in Italy are expensive such as the latest arrival of two 22cm gery costs 350 euros for copy


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are rare in nature. Usually when they are imported they are already adult so its not like you can get cheap babies like you can with pygos and most serras


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hopefully GG will duck in here and comment.
He's the most experienced in this species that I know.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

In nature, their habitat is decreasing duie to environmental intervention by humans.
So yes, they are getting rare...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, they are extremely rare and very expensive!...lot's of $$$$$!...My LFS that specializes in piranhas has about 4 or 5 Geryi in right now and they are easily in the 6 - 7 inch range...He is asking $350 a piece for them!...out of my ballpark...However, If I had the time, space, and money, I would most certainly go for it since that is my dream shoal!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da said:


> yes, they are extremely rare and very expensive!...lot's of $$$$$!...*My LFS that specializes in piranhas *has about 4 or 5 Geryi in right now and they are easily in the 6 - 7 inch range...He is asking $350 a piece for them!...out of my ballpark...However, If I had the time, space, and money, I would most certainly go for it since that is my dream shoal!


I agree with everyone. Da' Manster your LFS freaking ROCKS







I can barely get typical Reds around here. I guess that it could be a good thing actually, cuz if your LFS was local for me I'd be blowing $$$ left and right on this addictive hobby.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

yeap,geryi are very rare.
beacuse of that,i payed for mine 280euros,and for elongatus i will pay 110euros.rhombeus at size 20-22cm iz 220euros.
this is prices in Slovenia(ex-yugoslav republic,europe).
i am too from ex-yu republic of Montenegro,but i can always found the way to get it,about 750-800km far from me.
yesterday i get mail from seller and he said that he would get geryi-s for 15 days,also with rhombs and elongs,and maybe large piraya


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man you guys are lucky I'd pay the 350 - 450 for a couple of geryi's out here but then again I can barely get a 10" Rhom lol.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> yes, they are extremely rare and very expensive!...lot's of $$$$$!...*My LFS that specializes in piranhas *has about 4 or 5 Geryi in right now and they are easily in the 6 - 7 inch range...He is asking $350 a piece for them!...out of my ballpark...However, If I had the time, space, and money, I would most certainly go for it since that is my dream shoal!


I agree with everyone. Da' Manster your LFS freaking ROCKS







I can barely get typical Reds around here. I guess that it could be a good thing actually, cuz if your LFS was local for me I'd be blowing $$$ left and right on this addictive hobby.
[/quote]

thanks Sacrifice!...Yeah, he's been in the D.C. area for the last 30 years or so...All kinds of P's that would make you drool!...







...I do feel very fortunate to have a supplier like him around...but he does tend to be an arrogant a$$hole sometimes and his prices have skyrocketed in the last year or so...However, if he knows you, he is way more considerate and he will give you a good deal!..His prices right now are right on par with AS, SA, and our other vendors here on P-Fury...He also has about 6 or 7 Manuelli in right now ( 3 -4 incher's for $89.99 and 5 -6 inchers for $150)...also Ruby Red Spilo's in the 4 inch range for a $100!...and about 3 *YELLOW* flamed Piraya's about 7 - 8 inches going for $300 a piece...also about three or four elongs in the 5-6 inch range for $89.99 as well as juvi rhoms, monster sized Caribe, Ternetzi, Rhoms ( all in the 12 - 18 inch range)...Only 45 minutes from my house!...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a couple reasons for they are pretty rare in the hobby. They come from an isolated area and my understanding is that it is pretty remote. My understanding is that they are being negatively impacted by environmental changes so they are growing increasingly rare in the wild. And finally...because of the high cost (because of above)&#8230;there isnt much of a market for them. Not many people are willing to pay $350 a fish...so it takes a while to move them. Because of these reasons....I think these fish will always stay pretty rare. That is unless you are looking for a frozen one...I think I have 10 in my freezer


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There are a couple reasons for they are pretty rare in the hobby. They come from an isolated area and my understanding is that it is pretty remote. My understanding is that they are being negatively impacted by environmental changes so they are growing increasingly rare in the wild. And finally...because of the high cost (because of above)&#8230;there isnt much of a market for them. Not many people are willing to pay $350 a fish...so it takes a while to move them. Because of these reasons....I think these fish will always stay pretty rare. *That is unless you are looking for a frozen one...I think I have 10 in my freezer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet their aggression has stopped with those temps. Cheap diet as well.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sacrifice said:


> I bet their aggression has stopped with those temps. Cheap diet as well.


You would be amazed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I bet their aggression has stopped with those temps. Cheap diet as well.


You would be amazed.








[/quote]

Do you still give them regular water changes? What kind of filtration are you using in your freezer? You've already killed them once...I'd hate to see them go through another ammonia spike, nitrite spike, or have them languish from old tank (freezer) syndrome.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm sure they're just chillin'


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There are a couple reasons for they are pretty rare in the hobby. They come from an isolated area and my understanding is that it is pretty remote. My understanding is that they are being negatively impacted by environmental changes so they are growing increasingly rare in the wild. And finally...because of the high cost (because of above)&#8230;there isnt much of a market for them. Not many people are willing to pay $350 a fish...so it takes a while to move them. Because of these reasons....I think these fish will always stay pretty rare. That is unless you are looking for a frozen one...I think I have 10 in my freezer


This is pretty much the same thing that George at S.A. told me a couple years back.

I had one, but couldn't keep him.

I sold him to a former member...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I love my Geryi and would never give him up. Like Da''Manster would say....

He rocks like a Black Sabbath concert


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

ksls said:


> He rocks like a Black Sabbath concert


You mean he's slow, outdated and nearly dead ?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ksls said:


> He rocks like a Black Sabbath concert


You mean he's slow, outdated and nearly dead ?








[/quote]

AWWWW..come on now, CC!...Where is your sense of humor?!...I've noticed you have gone strictly hardcore since you changed your ID from "LUCIEN" to "Combichrist" and your new and improved gif avatar of Charles Manson shrugging his shoulders saying "WHAT UP, DAWG??!!"...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> AWWWW..come on now, CC!...Where is your sense of humor?!...I've noticed you have gone strictly hardcore since you changed your ID from "LUCIEN" to "Combichrist" and your new and improved gif avatar of Charles Manson shrugging his shoulders saying "WHAT UP, DAWG??!!"...


Nope, I still listen loads of different musics though I must admit I mostly listen EBM / TBM.
But the collection still exists of everything from punk to classic, including Black Sabbath.

But their last concerts however... saying they still rock is a sense of humor indeed








The only thing worse I've seen was the Sex Pistols reunion









Btw is true that Black Sabbath is working on a new album ?

View attachment 195683


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a quick heads up to fellow P-Furians (no pun intended)...Pedro from Aquascape has 9 - 10 inch Geryi in now for $400 each and George from SharkAquarium still has 4 -5 inch Geryi ($225) and 8" for ($299)...so if you guys want them, now's your chance to get them!..Once in a lifetime opportunity!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Da said:


> Just a quick heads up to fellow P-Furians (no pun intended)...Pedro from Aquascape has 9 - 10 inch Geryi in now for $400 each and George from SharkAquarium still has 4 -5 inch Geryi ($225) and 8" for ($299)...so if you guys want them, now's your chance to get them!..Once in a lifetime opportunity!


If I didn't already have my solo 9" from a few years back, I'd be chomping at the bit to get a group of the 4-6"ers! That is the perfect size and a reasonable price to try your hand at a group of geryi. I think GG needs to get back in the saddle and try another geryi cohab.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I was fortunate enough to see his cohab tank before the devistation hit...

It was pretty damn cool.









(If you're ever in Portland, a view of GG's piranha room is well worth the trip!)


----------

